# Does anyone know if the 2022 specialized enduro expert uses a proprietary shock?



## Bassmantweed (Nov 10, 2019)

The site says:

FOX FLOAT X2 Performance, Rx Trail Tune, 2-position adjustment, low speed rebound and compression adjust, Trunnion mount, 205x60mm

But this does t look like a trunnion mount to me???


----------



## Offthepath (Dec 29, 2020)

Yes it's trunion. Fairly common shock size too (with or without a spacer).


----------



## senorbanana (May 11, 2017)

standard 205x60 trunnion


----------



## JoeMountain (Apr 17, 2010)

Good to see that Spesh is finally using common shock sizes and mounting methods. I just went though this my 2014 Stumpjumper Elite. Pain in the ass caused by their custom-made Fox shock. Speshy was zero help. Fox $200 rebuild broke after 2 seasons. Worthless. Finally had to buy a whole new shock from Rockshox. They actually made them specially for the Speshies. Lucky me.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I thought they were called Specialized because most components were specialized.


----------



## Bassmantweed (Nov 10, 2019)

JoeMountain said:


> Good to see that Spesh is finally using common shock sizes and mounting methods. I just went though this my 2014 Stumpjumper Elite. Pain in the ass caused by their custom-made Fox shock. Speshy was zero help. Fox $200 rebuild broke after 2 seasons. Worthless. Finally had to buy a whole new shock from Rockshox. They actually made them specially for the Speshies. Lucky me.


Which shock did you buy. My wife has that exact bike.


----------



## JoeMountain (Apr 17, 2010)

Bassmantweed said:


> Which shock did you buy. My wife has that exact bike.


I may have seen you post about it in an old thread. I remember the guy posting said that it was his wife's bike. So it's the Rockshox Monarch Plus RC3. I just bolted it on, pumped it up to 275 psi, set the auto sag, opened up the compression all the way, and set rebound to like the middle. It's working great. Possibly better than the Fox brain that was on there. Hope it stays that way. Put a lizard skin over it to keep the dirt off. I bought mine for like $280 then right after I got it the price shot up to $370. Lucky I guess.You can see my review on the Amazon link below. Direct bolt on, nothing special needed. I could hardly believe it when I had it all installed and took it for a rip.









Amazon.com : RockShox Monarch Plus RC3 Rear Shock with Autosag 7.75x1.90 2016-2017 SBC : Sports & Outdoors


Amazon.com : RockShox Monarch Plus RC3 Rear Shock with Autosag 7.75x1.90 2016-2017 SBC : Sports & Outdoors



www.amazon.com




.


----------



## Bassmantweed (Nov 10, 2019)

JoeMountain said:


> I may have seen you post about it in an old thread. I remember the guy posting said that it was his wife's bike. So it's the Rockshox Monarch Plus RC3. I just bolted it on, pumped it up to 275 psi, set the auto sag, opened up the compression all the way, and set rebound to like the middle. It's working great. Possibly better than the Fox brain that was on there. Hope it stays that way. Put a lizard skin over it to keep the dirt off. I bought mine for like $280 then right after I got it the price shot up to $370. Lucky I guess.You can see my review on the Amazon link below. Direct bolt on, nothing special needed. I could hardly believe it when I had it all installed and took it for a rip.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah that was most likely my post.

surprised you didn’t see my other post where I got ROASTED for using lizzard skins.

actually now that I look for the thread looks like it is gone. Maybe when they migrated to new site they got rid of some of the old content.


----------

